# does anyone know of the Powerlines?



## guudlook

can you explain


----------



## aus_staffy

Are you referring to these guys? Powerline Kennels - pitbulls for sale - pitbull classified ads - sell pitbull pups - find pitbull breeders


----------



## guudlook

yes thanx alot


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

I wouldn't buy a dog from them. They have no idea what they are talking about nor do they have any business breeding.


----------



## guudlook

pitbullmamanatl said:


> I wouldn't buy a dog from them. They have no idea what they are talking about nor do they have any business breeding.


do you mind explaining why you said that please


----------



## EckoMac

If you are looking for a reputable bully breeder your best source would be pitbullmamanatl. If you let her know what you are looking for I'm certain she can point you in the direction of a reputable breeder of quality dogs in your area.


----------



## guudlook

lol its alittle to late for that although the dog isnt from them it came from their bloodline


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

guudlook said:


> lol its alittle to late for that although the dog isnt from them it came from their bloodline


OK first of all there are no pedigrees on the site for ANY of their dogs. Where most people put at least the bloodline for the dog listed this is what these people have in place:


> ACE IS A FREAK !!!!!!! HE CARRIES 0 % BODY FAT AND IS CRAZY RIPPED UP WITH MUSCLES. ACE ALSO HAS THE SHORTEST HAIR AND THINNEST TAIL(RARE QUALITIES) I'VE EVER SEEN ON A DOG THIS SIZE !! MOST BULLIES BRED TODAY HAVE THICK HAIR,FAT TAILS AND ALOT OF BODYFAT..(NOT PIT QUALITIES) BLUE ACE SAYS : THOSE DAYS ARE OVER !!!


This is your typical BYB description. Shorttest hair and thin tail? I've never ever seen that before actually, but it sounds just plain dumb. That has nothing to do with the bloodline or the dog as a whole.

The following statement shows their lack of dog knowledge. Blue, fawn, red red nosed.... Those are just coat colors and nose colors. They mean nothing except what they mean.... colors of the dog's coat and nose.



> We firmly believe that the breed ( even the Blue Pitbull ) should display indomitable courage while having a well balanced drive and temperament. Our Blue pitbull Puppies are sold with a health guarantee. We also produce Blue Fawn,Red-Red Nosed Pits, brindle and Black Pits occasionally. Notice that we try to provide you with quality ( clear ) pictures that aren't Stretched Out to make the dog look like it's thicker than it really is. What you see is what you get: A heavy-duty Bulldog with the terrier qualities!! My family has enjoyed this having this breed as a pet since the 70's.


Please don't take this as I am putting down your dog, but I don't sugarcoat things. There is no Powerline blood; however, I can't even tell you what your dog comes from as there are no peds on the site. It says they are registered with the UKC, ADBA, and AKC (which I find funny because they all have a different standard) and at the end of the day the dogs pictured looked like XL American Bullies and probably fit more into the ABKC than the other three. Did you receive your pedigree and papers when you got this dog?


----------



## guudlook

yes i was talking to the lady about the mom of the pup i got.. she said it stemmed from there. but she doesnt have papers for her.(ironically) but she did show me the papers for the sire who is re. i was just trying to formulate what the dog would look like.


----------



## Sadie

Tight Skin? Thin Tail? Short Hair? Wow they are taking it to a whole different level I guess since they pimped out the whole Rare Silver and Purple Blue Pits thing now they got change it up again and recreate the new "Rare" LMAO!!! Now that is some tight verbiage right there.


----------



## guudlook

lol its fine like i said im new to all this i have a little knowledge but not as vast as some of you guys which is why im here mostly throughout the day educating myself... the pup papers are ckc.


----------



## angelbaby

best way to say what the pup will look like is to look at the parents, dogs with similar bloodlines can look completely different its all in how and who they are bred to . Did you see both parents? do you happen to have pictures? as far as final weight a good rule of thumb is to double the weight they are at 4 months that will give you a rough guess on what there final weight will be.


----------



## guudlook

http://poisonivypits.webs.com/slatexshelbipups.htm


----------



## guudlook

angelbaby said:


> best way to say what the pup will look like is to look at the parents, dogs with similar bloodlines can look completely different its all in how and who they are bred to . Did you see both parents? do you happen to have pictures? as far as final weight a good rule of thumb is to double the weight they are at 4 months that will give you a rough guess on what there final weight will be.


yea i posted the pics in the introduction page


----------



## Sadie

guudlook said:


> lol its fine like i said im new to all this i have a little knowledge but not as vast as some of you guys which is why im here mostly throughout the day educating myself... the pup papers are ckc.


It's not you it's these genius peddler's who try to make an average penny sound like a million dollar knick knack. CKC will register my cat as an APBT the registry is a joke and no reputable registry like the UKC/AKC/ADBA will touch them meaning you can't use those paper's you have from the CKC and register your dog with the 3 big registries. We can help you and I am not discrediting your dog. I just hate seeing these peddler's get over on people who don't know any better. So now that your here you will learn what you need to learn. Never buy a dog from a man who makes his living selling dogs- Ralph Greenwood. Remember that


----------



## guudlook

Sadie said:


> It's not you it's these genius peddler's who try to make an average penny sound like a million dollar knick knack. CKC will register my cat as an APBT the registry is a joke and no reputable registry like the UKC/AKC/ADBA will touch them meaning you can't use those paper's you have from the CKC and register your dog with the 3 big registries. We can help you and I am not discrediting your dog. I just hate seeing these peddler's get over on people who don't know any better. So now that your here you will learn what you need to learn. Never buy a dog from a man who makes his living selling dogs- Ralph Greenwood. Remember that


will it be possible to register the lil guy with ukc or abda?


----------



## guudlook

yea i know it sucks although she is a nice lady oh well. im not gon look at my new bud any diff matter fact im more determined to do right by him.. jus going to need some help along the way looool


----------



## Sadie

guudlook said:


> will it be possible to register the lil guy with ukc or abda?


No that is what I was trying to say the UKC and ADBA does not recognize the CKC as a reputable registry. So if you tried to register the pup with them they would require you to submit a 4 generation pedigree from one the accepted registries that they consider reputable and unfortunately for you the CKC is not one of them.


----------



## Sadie

guudlook said:


> yea i know it sucks although she is a nice lady oh well. im not gon look at my new bud any diff matter fact im more determined to do right by him.. jus going to need some help along the way looool


Well you came to the right place and it's not the pup's fault! You should love him/her regardless even if he/she was just a regular old shelter dog without a pedigree. But if you ever decide to show or work a dog in the future you want to buy a dog from a responsible breeder who is not breeding to over populate the world with more pet's. Don't worry we will help you out with anything you need!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

guudlook said:


> yea i know it sucks although she is a nice lady oh well. im not gon look at my new bud any diff matter fact im more determined to do right by him.. jus going to need some help along the way looool


You've come to the right place then.... You can't register your pup with any registry like UKC, ADBA, AKC, or ABKC. Is that the said pedigree for your pup? The only registry it should be registered with is the ABKC because that an American Bully pedigree; however, the ABKC only accepts UKC, ADBA, and AKC papers to register with them. Like Sadie said, I could register my son's bully hamsters with the CKC and call them American Bullyhams and they'd be okay with it.


----------



## Sadie

Lauren I wasn't sure if the ABKC took CKC paper's or not LOL Now I know hehehe.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Sadie said:


> Lauren I wasn't sure if the ABKC took CKC paper's or not LOL Now I know hehehe.


lol nope not even the ABKC accepts that registry's paperwork


----------



## guudlook

woooow that sucks hmmm im going to question her about this.. i saw advertisements for abkc and abda. but i do remember her genuinely telling me they were her sis pups. so i cant fault her i was more interested in a pet at the time. and coming to this site got me interested in the competition side. so basically a conflict of interest siiiigh lol


----------



## Powerlinek1

Hi everyone I'd like to take the opportunity to introduce myself. My name is Josh owner of PowerLine kennels. There has been a couple question about our integrity as a breeder and staying true to the breed. They are not even close to xl bullies we do not post all the pedigrees on our Web site for the simple fact I love talking about our dogs and how they've been bred and why we chose to breed the way we do. There are very few pitbull breeders. It's funny how everyone talks about pedigrees and where there dogs came from when not to long ago all bullies were regestered as American pitbull terrors. All these other breeders posted there pedigrees and yet now have changed peds to bullies which means all these dogs had papers hung one way or another. We chose dogs to bring in our program for certain qualitys. We do stand out to some cause we don't breed according to popular trends. Our dogs have a spicifiec look to them. I can always tell when someone uses a PowerLine dog in there program. If anyone has anymore questions please Google PowerLine kennels and feel free to call or text me any time. Those who want updated pictures since the website is quit out dated which we will be changing soon please don't hesitate to call or text as well. Thanks Josh p.s lol of course we don't actually believe they have 0 percent body fat all be the first to say we have actually never had there body fat tested before however they are rediculasly lean and extremly muscular! " blue ace says those days are over"


----------



## EckoMac

A. This thread is 4 years old.
B. With out peds no one knows what you actually have on your yard.
C. It's American Pit Bull Terrier, not American Pitbull Terrier. 
D. Every thing that was quoted in this thread was pulled directly from your website. 

Your dogs are very fit and appear well exercised, but I can almost bet that there's not a single APBT on your yard.


----------



## treetop

Hi I am new here I am just trying to get some info on my American Pitbull her name is sunshine and she is somewhere between 1 and 3 years I just got her two weeks ago from the humane society she was rescued she was starving and under weight she is still under weight. I took her to the park today and she ran and chased and played with another dog but when we were on the way home she started acting like her back legs were weak and almost kinda dragging them slightly and I have noticed since shes been with me she has a hard time getting into the car and on the bed and couch she has hard time getting her back end up?? I am just curious if this is something I should worry about or should I just keep trying to get her healthy and gaining weight


----------



## JoKealoha

treetop said:


> Hi I am new here I am just trying to get some info on my American Pitbull her name is sunshine and she is somewhere between 1 and 3 years I just got her two weeks ago from the humane society she was rescued she was starving and under weight she is still under weight. I took her to the park today and she ran and chased and played with another dog but when we were on the way home she started acting like her back legs were weak and almost kinda dragging them slightly and I have noticed since shes been with me she has a hard time getting into the car and on the bed and couch she has hard time getting her back end up?? I am just curious if this is something I should worry about or should I just keep trying to get her healthy and gaining weight


take her to the vet for a full check up.
if your dog is not in good health, and you are not familiar with her background, you should take it very slow when it comes to her exercise. and interaction with other dogs.
too much too soon is bad. walking on a leash is all the exercise she needs for now. running and jumping can be hard on her if she has never done that before.


----------

